# High readings after football



## sam4 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello

My blood glucose seems to rise after playing sport
For example before playing 5 a side football last night my glucose was 12.
After playing for around 30 minutes it shot up to 17, it seems to go up quite often when playing
I don't think its due to having the pump disconnected whilst playing, as my basal rate at this time is only around 0.25units per hour

Has anyone any advice, or had something similar happen?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2016)

sam4 said:


> Hello
> 
> My blood glucose seems to rise after playing sport
> For example before playing 5 a side football last night my glucose was 12.
> ...


Hi Sam, it's quite common for levels to increase due to exercise, although you might expect them to fall as you use energy! However, what happens, particularly with an exciting game like football, is that your body will release adrenalin - this then causes your liver to release extra energy into your blood from its stores of glucose, so your blood sugar levels rise. As long as you have enough insulin circulating (which you should have - it will be there unless the pump has been disconnected for a while) then your levels should return to normal fairly quickly afterwards as the exercise makes you more sensitive to insulin, and your muscles and liver will attempt to get back some of the glucose over the following few hours


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm the same, I do an exercise class for an hour, and until I got my Libre and could see what was happening during the class, I never realised that I rise quite sharply for the first half hour, during the aerobics section, then start falling from then on ( which is when we are doing the strengthening and stretching, so I'm actually using less energy)


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 21, 2016)

As Robin says a Libre is excellent tool for sussing things. Gives you graphs & tells you where you are heading up or down. Good luck Sam & welcome


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Sam

Agree with what's been said so far.  With T1 and exercise a lot of it is trial and error.  My experiences of 5 a side were even though we'd warmed up - as soon as we kicked off it was fairly frenetic high intensity but for short periods.  So I can understand levels rising (when I played it was before I even had a meter and had the hassle of visually reading a BM strip after 2 minutes - you can see why I didn't always bother testing before and after exercise .  As the others suggest a Libre might be useful to see the exact pattern of your levels during the game - you wouldn't be able to do a lot about it whilst playing but it might give some pointers for future games.

If you're interested the following explains some of the science behind different types of exercise and the effects on someone with T1.

http://insulinfactor.com/graphics/pdf/t1_diabetes_and_vigorous_exercisel.pdf


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

You might also like to have a look at the runsweet website, for information about sport and Type 1: 

http://www.runsweet.com/


----------

